# Spot repair on Bombay dresser?



## streetcore (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I found a Bombay Company dresser on the curb the other day. It looks similar to this one, but as you can see from the attached photo the finish is damaged in a few spots. The picture actually makes the damage appear worse than it does in person, but it looks like some kind of solvent may have dissolved the finish in a few spots on top of the dresser. 

Any suggestions for repairing it without or spending a lot of money or striping the whole top? I live in an apartment, so I can't make a big mess. Bombay stuff is cheaply made, but sells for pretty high prices. So it would be nice to fix it up, but if it's too much work I may put it back on the curb.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You would be better off having a professional touch up that. A table top is unforgiving for a touch up like that. It just takes a lot of supplies and practice to have good success with spots on a table top. If you still wish to try, is the picture an accurate representation of the color?


----------



## streetcore (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response. The picture above was shot under tungsten light and is kind of warm. I found someone selling the same dresser here, and one of their pictures (attached below) looks a bit more accurate.

I understand it would be best to have it professionally done, but the one above is selling for $200 and will probably go for less. So I don't think it's worth spending much money on. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The first step should be to clean the top of the dresser with a wax and grease remover. I prefer Dupont Prep-Sol Solvent sold at places that sell automotive paints. 

You might try one or more of these touch up markers in the links. The idea would be to put color back on the spots. If the grain of the wood has black streaks in it you might re-create that with graining pens or a black sharpie. Once you get the color back then the top could be sprayed in spots with aerosol clear lacquer until you got enough of a build to sand the finish. With 220 stearated sandpaper and a block of wood sand the finish on those spots and re-apply more lacquer until the finish is leveled. Then sand the entire top and spray a coat or two on the entire top. If at any time the finish tries to wrinkle up like water on a freshly waxed car stop where you are. This is an additional problem you would need spray equipment to fix. 

I would probably get the markers M267-0381 cherry/walnut, M267-0387 mahogany and M267-0363 dark red walnut. 
http://www.woodshopproducts.com/v/v...rts/color-chart-touch-up-markers-pro-mark.jpg

These markers are available at Mohawk Finishing Products. http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/


----------

